# Which Golf



## SteveW (Jun 28, 2004)

I am thinking about buying a V5.
I have had two mkII GTi's.
Want something probably as quick as the mkII's 0-60 but with same luxuries as my current car (Alfa GTV) i.e. leather, aircon, 6-cd, etc.
V5 seems the right option but have seen a few messages from people who
think they are a little sluggish...


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Forget the sluggish and thirsty V5. What you need is an R32, the undisputed ultimate mark IV Golf.

Coincidentally, my immaculate fully loaded sub-4000 mile 53 reg R32 is up for sale 










See

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=27291


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

If Robs lovely R32 doesn't grab you. I'd take a 150PD golf over the V5 / 1.8T and 4 motion. Cracking car 

James.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

So far I have had R32 and 1.8T Anni golf and TDi Bora, I would have a drive of several if I were you, I didnt like the V5 much as it didnt perform 'that' well compared to other engines and it did seem thirsty, I ran a V5 for a few weeks as a loaner.

I currently have a Bora, basically because after driving a diesel I fell in love, its great, performance is pretty good and can be ecellent if chipped, but fuel economy is great, mine has averaged 47mpg since purchase.

I actually went for a Bora because after driving a Golf and Bora back to back I felt the bora actually felt like it handled slightly better, but then if you specifically want a hatch it wont suit.


----------



## SteveV5 (Jul 27, 2004)

Hmmm... I'd disagree with the 'sluggish' comment - but then I guess it's relative to what you've driven before.

We've (me and my lass) have always wanted a Golf GTI but ended up driving away from the dealership with a V5....and we test drove both back to back (plus the Focus ST170-which is a real nice car too)

Here's why:
I found that the v5 was more comfortable and didn't seem quite as harsh on the suspension as the gti (sports sus). 
The interior was all-black - and with a black paint job looks great (none of that mock wood interior as per GTI's and V64motions)
And overall the 2.3 engine just didn't seem to working be working as hard as the gti - though I'd have to agree the GTI was fast from zero - down to the turbo no doubt....

I still sit in the V5 and can't believe the speeds I reach in each gear..the pick up and engine note is superb and straight line would soon catch up and pass the GTI IMO. I may be wrong....they are completely different cars and I'm more than happy with the V5.

Fuel consumption is'nt great - 34mpg long journies and 29mpg everday stuff - mpg incidentally was never a concern for me as we only do 10k per annum and use Optimax/Ultimate anyway......

steve


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

SteveV5 said:


> Hmmm... I'd disagree with the 'sluggish' comment - but then I guess it's relative to what you've driven before.
> 
> We've (me and my lass) have always wanted a Golf GTI but ended up driving away from the dealership with a V5....and we test drove both back to back (plus the Focus ST170-which is a real nice car too)
> 
> ...


We've got a V5 now (V-reg so only 150bhp) and have previously owned a GTI T (for three years) and a non-turbo GTi - the 1.8 125hp version not the 2.0 115bhp one (for six months after the garage ordered the wrong car :roll

As far as they all went the GTi T was without doubt the better all rounder in terms of handling, speed and driveability. Our V5 by comparison is wallowy, thirsty and feels slower. Hard to say for definite as I've never driven them back to back. If I was going to get another MKIV GOlf it would definitely be either the 130PDTDi ore the 150PDTDi.

Drove one all the way back from Scotland (To Bucks), with four people in it, boot crammed to bursting full of luggage and two windsurfing boards and two rucksacks on the roofrack - and it was still faster and more relaxed on the motorways than our V5.

I don't dislike our car though, in actual fact I love the effortless way it cruises and that it's whisper quiet. I just think that the the Diesel is a better car - and it was cheaper at new too. Our V5 (though we bought it second-hand) was well over 19k new - we've got the receipt. Made a much better SH buy as the prices for a V-reg were easily 1-1.5k less than the same model year 1.8T.

Depends on your situation. The diesels are holding their value well - normally a good indicator of how respected they are in both trade and private sales.

In conclusion, I think the 170hp V5 might be worth a look, but then later GTi were 180bhp so if you can afford one, you could afford the other. If you can, drive a 150PD before you make a decision either way - if only just to discount it. Forget the 0-60 times as they're not indicitive of real world speed. Friend of mine has one and it will easily keep up with my 225hp TT on the open road - get yours tuned liked James (coupe-sport) above had and it will leave the TT standing.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Buy a TT :wink:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Kell said:


> SteveV5 said:
> 
> 
> > I still sit in the V5 and can't believe the speeds I reach in each gear..the pick up and engine note is superb and straight line would soon catch up and pass the GTI IMO. I may be wrong....they are completely different cars and I'm more than happy with the V5.
> ...


I had a V5 170BHP and it was faster 'on paper' (albeit marginal) than all of the GTi's bar the anniversary IIRC. My major dislikes were handling as it lumbered a bit, but if you sacrifice comfort and go for the lowered GTi suspension that should sort that out. Also IMO once you are getting towards 200bhp it gets a bit too much for FWD cars and in some conditions I was forever wheel spinning...might just be the way I drive I suppose.

IMO go for a V5 over a GTi, if you want good mpg buy a fiesta :wink:


----------

